# Aussenbeleuchtung



## MarkusG28 (4 Dezember 2018)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin auf folgendes Problem gestoßen, habe zuhause meine Aussenbeleuchtung über eine Siemens Logo geschalten, nun will meine Freundin es aber anders geschalten haben 

Mal zum grundlegenden. Ich habe 5 Aussenlampen, die alle über den Ausgang Q1 geschalten werden. Eingang 1 ist ein Taster an der Haustür und Eingang 2 ist ein Bewegungsmelder an der Garage.

Bei einem normalen kurzen Tasterdruck soll das Licht 1,5 Minuten ein sein, bei Erkennung des Bewegungsmelder das selbe Spiel.

Bei einem langen Tastendruck (3 Sekunden) sollen die Lichter auf Dauer ein gehen. 

Dies funktioniert alles gut, jetzt zu meinem Problem. Ich muss den Ausgang mittels des Tasters 1 auch sperren können (zum Beispiel durch 10 Sekunden Tastendruck oder doppelten Tastendruck) und wenn die Aussenbeleuchtung gesperrt wird, soll sie nochmal kurz 2x aufblinken. Aufblinken ist aber kein muss.

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Dezember 2018)

Naja, das sperren mit Doppelklick sollte relativ einfach sein. Beim ersten Tastendruck einen Timer (z.B. 1s) starten, erfolgt innerhalb dessen Laufzeit kein zweiter Tastendruck geht das Licht normal 1,5 Minuten an. Erfolgt in der Zeit ein zweiter Tastendruck setzt Du ein S/R-FlipFlop über dessen Ausgang die ganze Mimik gesperrt wird. Jetzt musst Du nur noch definieren, wie das Ganze wieder entsperrt wird. Um das Blinken zu starten kannst Du ja die steigende Flanke vom S/R-FlipFlop auswerten.


----------



## MarkusG28 (4 Dezember 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Naja, das sperren mit Doppelklick sollte relativ einfach sein. Beim ersten Tastendruck einen Timer (z.B. 1s) starten, erfolgt innerhalb dessen Laufzeit kein zweiter Tastendruck geht das Licht normal 1,5 Minuten an. Erfolgt in der Zeit ein zweiter Tastendruck setzt Du ein S/R-FlipFlop über dessen Ausgang die ganze Mimik gesperrt wird. Jetzt musst Du nur noch definieren, wie das Ganze wieder entsperrt wird. Um das Blinken zu starten kannst Du ja die steigende Flanke vom S/R-FlipFlop auswerten.



Dann kann ich das ganze aber nicht auch auf Dauer Ein stellen, oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler? 

Dauer Ein hab ich über einen Komfortschalter realisiert.


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Dezember 2018)

MarkusG28 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich das ganze aber nicht auch auf Dauer Ein stellen, oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?
> 
> Dauer Ein hab ich über einen Komfortschalter realisiert.


Warum denn nicht? Laut Deiner Angaben in #1 soll bei einem kurzen Tastendruck oder falls der Bewegungsmelder auslöst die Lampe 1,5 Minuten angehen, bei einem langen dauerhaft angehen und wenn man die Taste zweimal kurz drückt soll die Lichtfunktion gesperrt werden.
Bei fallender Flanke nach einem kurzen Tastendruck oder Auslösen des Bewegungsmelders wird ein Timer von 1,5 Minuten gestartet, wobei bei einem Tastendruck erst abgewartet werden muss, ob ein zweiter Tastendruck erfolgt der das System sperrt. Bei einem einzelnen längeren Druck wird das Licht dauerhaft eingeschaltet und z.B. bei einem weiteren Tastendruck wieder aus.


----------



## MarkusG28 (4 Dezember 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Laut Deiner Angaben in #1 soll bei einem kurzen Tastendruck oder falls der Bewegungsmelder auslöst die Lampe 1,5 Minuten angehen, bei einem langen dauerhaft angehen und wenn man die Taste zweimal kurz drückt soll die Lichtfunktion gesperrt werden.
> Bei fallender Flanke nach einem kurzen Tastendruck oder Auslösen des Bewegungsmelders wird ein Timer von 1,5 Minuten gestartet, wobei bei einem Tastendruck erst abgewartet werden muss, ob ein zweiter Tastendruck erfolgt der das System sperrt. Bei einem einzelnen längeren Druck wird das Licht dauerhaft eingeschaltet und z.B. bei einem weiteren Tastendruck wieder aus.



Tut mir leid, ich bin relativ neu in der Welt der SPS.. 

könnten Sie es mir bitte mal kurz aufzeichnen, da ich es leider nicht hinbekommen, vielleicht geht mir dann ein Licht auf.. 

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antwort bisher!


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Dezember 2018)

Habe gerade ein neues Spielzeug (Laptop) bekommen und bin mit der Einrichtung beschäftigt. Eine Antwort wird also leider etwas auf sich warten lassen, sorry. Zeig mal was Du schon so hast. Ich habe keine Logo-Software, daher das Ganze bitte auch als Screenshot.


----------



## MarkusG28 (5 Dezember 2018)

So sieht das ganze im Moment aus. Hab die Komplett - Aus Schaltung noch nicht eingefügt.. Habs zwar probiert nur bin ich nicht zur Lösung gekommen


----------



## hucki (7 Dezember 2018)

MarkusG28 schrieb:


> Eingang 1 ist ein Taster an der Haustür und Eingang 2 ist ein Bewegungsmelder an der Garage.
> 
> Bei einem normalen kurzen Tasterdruck soll das Licht 1,5 Minuten ein sein, bei Erkennung des Bewegungsmelder das selbe Spiel.
> 
> ...





MarkusG28 schrieb:


> So sieht das ganze im Moment aus. Hab die Komplett - Aus Schaltung noch nicht eingefügt.. Habs zwar probiert nur bin ich nicht zur Lösung gekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 43699



Ich würde Deine bestehende Schaltung z.B. so erweitern/abändern:







PS: Auf B009 kann man auch verzichten. Hatte ich schon vor der Resetverknüpfung auf B003 drin.


----------

